# If I have to stare at this stuff all night..



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You guys might as well too...lol



























Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

A feast for the eyes! Good paint job there Steve. When do we get to see mo'? The next night? :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gee, thanks a lot for making us look at those wretched parts! I suppose you'll force us to look at the finished model too, eventually? Some people can be sooooo cruel!  :wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Larry523 said:


> Gee, thanks a lot for making us look at those wretched parts! I suppose you'll force us to look at the finished model too, eventually? Some people can be sooooo cruel!  :wave:


You knew the job was dangerous when you took it!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like building these big Flying Subs.
Thanks for the nice comments Guys!

































The hull fits very nicely without any glue. I'll paint the beast today









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Is that the best you can do? Go ahead! Show us more; we can take it!

Wow btw...


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great looking paint work! Love the rear door panel and the interior shot showing off the floor. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Steve, where did you get the blue padded clip in the photo with it holding the controll panel? Niffty and very useful little device!

hal9001-


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fantastic job Steve......:thumbsup: Can't wait to see the paint job on the outer
hull.....:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

My wi fi is really choppy today. And I pay for this garbage?

Thank you guys! I'll post some more pics if I can stay logged on long enough.
Hal, the padded clip is a nostril closer they use on you during asthma and breathing tests.. your doc shuold have a bunch if you ask.









I need to touch up the little nubs on the PE and the red button ...jeez
Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My eyes! They burn! (with happiness)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh what nice big easy to paint buttons on that chair- wait, that's pretty small, right?:tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's where I am tonight:
This FS dosen't need lightblocking, so I want to really try to light up the yellow of the hull. I shot white inside. and will shoot Tamiya Chrome yellow over the polished yellow plastic.










Has anyone done anything cool/different with the stand? Mine has neodium magnets to hold the sub on and I used the little FS-1 decal Henry included with the 'Lil FS1 decal set.
This one will 'prolly just get some future and the big decal









Wow this tamiya chrome yellow really shines..it make the sub seem smaller somehow..this pic makes me want to cook hot dogs..








Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok I shot the blue hatch and the yellow top and bottom. Top came out as nice as the previous pics of my 'lil FS,... the bottom?...well that's what 1200 grit is for..no biggie

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's the TV side:









Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh Lord....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's just the wonderful tamiya paint.. but this one* is *shinier than mine though. I got the cat hair out of the paint on the lower half, but I'll re-shoot tomorrow, it's snowing..

Henry at TSDS and Ron Gross did a great job on the stand decal










Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is sweetness personified! Love the shine. 


Wow...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, what amazing painting job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! but it 'aint me..it's that Tamiya Chrome Yellow spray.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Star Trek "The wrath of kahn was about painting......

When fernando lamas was saying: He _*Masks*_ me he _*masks*_ me..

He was talking about paint,....I think









Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I hated that masking nightmare. Finish looks like glass!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it would be cool to have a big Map" decal, sticky side up, under the triangle...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It wasn't ugly, but you need to check and double check. And move as quickly as you can while being carefull. (I've seen newspaper leave ghost images on paint) This came out ok, I need to polish off a tiny bit of bleedthrough.Annd fill in some blue where I had a touch too much tape..


















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see the map dec post. I agree!! I think that would look great.

I needed to put the triangle of decal paper under the FS decal.. I forgot henry's decs are so translucent..but it does look cool!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


>


OOOooo, nice price on that camera at BuyMore...:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, it's all better now. now I'm adding the stripes to the lower hull

















Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Now THAT'S just perfect.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! it's not perfect but, I like the results.
Now in a few mins we will find out if I learned from my mistakes yesterday...


















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hear well oh mortals!!

After completing the ritual sacrifice to the spiteful God of "Bleedthrough"

He has heard my cries in this, the *darkest* of nights!

I have listened to the horrible twittering of "them who must not be mentioned" And I listened well!!

*look upon my works!!*

















Wow, when the zantack wears off..it's 'kinda cool...lol

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

What did you sacrifice?!!!

(that's rather good!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! However I cannot, yea,..MUST not reveal the true nature of the grim horrific rituals necessary for the completion of my task.

It would burn your very soul to hear of the arcane rites practiced this eve!


















Steve


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! However I cannot, yeah,..MUST not reveal the true nature of the grim horrific rituals necessary for the completion of my task.
> 
> It would burn your very soul to hear of the arcane rites practiced this eve!
> 
> ...


H.P. Lovecraft would appreciate your prose.....


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous finish on that baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

God that is beautiful.You raise the bar very high for we who follow in you footsteps


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great finish, as usual-but I feel sorry for the various cats and chickens that wander on your property! Watch it though. According to Stephen King, "Sometimes They Come Back"


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys! Yup, I like to read a little horror fiction before I go to bed

Years from now you guys will be able to point at this post when I'm on a watertower somwhere dropping stuffed animals on the crowd below. 
"We think this is when that doohickey in his head went out to lunch and didn't come back"....lol

Anyway.. Waiting for the glue to dry and the client's final sign off.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I graduated from novel to Alan Wake, via xbox.......Be the writer!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Done and done.



























Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She is starting to sing to me..

I have always loved this ship.


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, Now I'm just having fun..










































Note to self: buy more background paper.... 


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Reminds me of a Photoshop class project a few years back...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Put her in a box today..she outta here....sigh









































I almost bought this contract back.

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

100% aweome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Really impressive! The quality of the painting is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks really nice, but I have a suggestion or two in regards to masking off models and how to solve the "bleed through issue".

If you're going to mask off a model for painting, masking tape has improved quite a bit over the years since the days of only having the light tan stuff at your disposal. The blue (or even green) masking tape adheres better and allows less paint to bleed under the edges.

With that said, there's a masking/striping method that I learned in DIY home improvement circles that we just tried out at home. When you do the masking to tape off the areas that don't want to paint, what you can do is spray the base color again to ensure a good seal. If the base color bleeds through, since it's the same color, you won't have those jagged edges. After the base color dries again, spray the contrasting color and then remove the tape after it has dried.

It works on textured walls in our condo, so it should work pretty well on a smooth-skinned scale model.

Again - that's a terrific looking pair of flying subs you have there!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

This is AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing, Steve. I'm glad I got to see this today - I hit a wall with the model I'm working with at the moment. This is very inspiring. The paint is phenomenal, as is the rest of it - including the interior! Thanks again for sharing. ~ Chris


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*OT: I'm just curious.*



Dyonisis said:


> This is AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing, Steve. I'm glad I got to see this today - *I hit a wall with the model I'm working with at the moment.* This is very inspiring. The paint is phenomenal, as is the rest of it - including the interior! Thanks again for sharing. ~ Chris


What has happened?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> What has happened?


I had an accident while working with a kit that I'm refitting in its' entirety for the general public. I had to buy another kit part from a member here. I've been working for the last three weeks on playing catch up for the last two months work that I missed while waiting for a new part. Check out my X-wing interest thread in the sci-fi catagory. I have new pics, but I was waiting to get parts finished, and cast before posting more progress. I'll forgo it this time around, and show what I've been up to lately - I've just been going back, and forth with a few parts that are being stubborn at the moment. I think a new glue type might be needed whereas CA glue, and woodfiller have become ineffective for my needs. I'm hoping to offer my version once it's finished, and a prototype is available for display. This will be for everyone to purchase at a poor mans' price as opposed to a ridiculously skyrocket high one!  Thanks for asking. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for answering! And good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry you are hitting the rocks Dyonisis. I try to make my threads silly, take a look at the snake thread maybe that will help.
Or If I can help send an E-mail

FS-1 Arrived yesterday, Owner is very happy..
Steve


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Sorry you are hitting the rocks Dyonisis. I try to make my threads silly, take a look at the snake thread maybe that will help.
> Or If I can help send an E-mail
> 
> FS-1 Arrived yesterday, Owner is very happy..
> Steve


Just LOOKING at your build made ME happy! It made me very happy to see others here being able to finish their projects. Mine just take so damn long because of supplies being inadequate, or not having them, or figuring out how to get around something like this! I'd hate to use Bondo - not the red spot putty, but the two part polyester resin, and hardener crap that some genius thought would be great for cars! It stinks, it's hot, and it sticks to your fingers. It also makes a hell of a mess mixing it up, and the smell...... 

A friend of mine, and I started using it for filling junk guitar bodies back in the day. This was over twenty years ago. I started using it for solid body electric guitars that we got from other people, or pawn shop specials that some enterprising individual carved up with a hammer, and chisel. I filled them in, sanded them, then re-routed them out for pickups, and controls. Then I repainted them so that you could never tell they were half way destroyed when we got them. This is all it's good for, except sculpting. You just have to be very careful when mixing it, and filling as it can get air pockets in it. These are easy to fill, it's just that they're a pain to do. I used this to fix models for a short time. It works really well, but it sticks to everything, and makes a lot of sanding dust! It's hard, durable, paintable, and is great for plastic moulding. It just makes cleanup a nightmare, and you'll want to do this outside - the odor is POWERFUL! I don't want to go back to using it again, I haven't missed it for a single minute! :drunk: 

The wood filler works, but only in small areas where you have at least two walls, or someplace where it can grab onto without putting a nail, or other object into to hold it in place. It doesn't like to be applied to thin areas on non-porous materials. It breaks off. I'm trying to straighten the side edge of the fuselage on my X-wing kit, but I have to glue strips of styrene along the edges, then apply the wood filler to them. This makes it evermore difficult to get it to work as two mediums with two hardnesses make for a real fun time making a straight edge!  It also makes a mess that clogs my sanding stick that I made for this job. I just hope that when I get through sanding everything smooth that it doesn't decide to break away from the edge that I worked so hard to fill! I had to reinforce this, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed. There's no manual, or "Model refitting for Dummies" book that I can refer to. All this will be trial and error. I'd rather make one from scratch using photos than having to alter someone elses' mistakes! The wood filler works most of the time, but I use it in small crevices, and areas that have two, or more sides. This has made for an interesting time working with this fuselage - not a dull minute! :freak:


Forgive me for highjacking - I just don't have any other way of getting further on my own project for now. This will have to be slow going - like it hasn't been so far!  This is a one shot only thing - I WON'T be going over this again. I have to make everything PERFECT, I'm not Mike Salzo, or Captain Cardboard - I won't be going over it again to correct mistakes. This means I can't make any - everything has to be perfect, and accurate! THAT - compounds my problems. I've had to go over my own work in a few places thinking the same thing about the MPC guys - did they have a blind man master this kit for them? :freak::freak::freak: It's bad enough that someone had to go over a mass production kit, and that someone *HAD to be me, *but it could've at least been easy to do - NOT so far it hasn't!! 

Thanks again for sharing your build with us, Steve. Even though this wasn't yours to keep, at least you got the satisfaction of seeing it to the end without anything catastrophic happening while doing it! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey Chris, ever try epoxy putty? It's not too expensive & you can even get it at Wallmart. Virtually no smell, sands like hard resin. I even use it to build large model parts with.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I need something I can use in small areas, and larger spaces. I don't know if epoxy putty will do the trick. I've used the stuff called "quick steel", but that's for cars. It doesn't work well as it kneads real stiff. It's hard to work with in small amounts. I haven't tried anything related to craft type epoxy - maybe I'll try that. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Steve

Your work on this is amazing and will surely be plagerized by most of us as a reference. Thanks so much for sharing!

Tib


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

it's ok, I'm a show off and it makes me smile to help/influence others..lol

I learn alot here and I like to pass it on as well.

dyonisis, I sent you an e-mail, but for molding /filling, I have been trying miiliput

Steve


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Your words haven't fallen on deaf ears, Sir! I've just been so busy getting more tools to do the job faster. I'm going to Jo-ann fabrics today to see about modeling supplies. They have all kinds of things that are great for crafts that I can definately use for models, and other things that I make. I've had to put some parts on hold to remodel the vault "butt-plate" accurately instead of using multiple castings cut apart - it's much faster this way. 

Yes, sir - we'll all be seeing someone plagiarizing this thread!  

Thank you again for your inspiration, and for your help, Steve. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Steve, great work. Thanks much for the tips along the way. :thumbsup:

P.S.: The laughs help also...:jest:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are most welcome. I stole most of my ideas from here..it's been so long that they look like I thought of them...nope...lol

The laughs help, I like laughing..and how else do you get past stepping on your whoo whoo?

Steve


----------

